
No Code of Conduct - efiecho
https://github.com/domgetter/NCoC
======
modbait
I like it, and have considered adding something like this for my next project.
Does seem a bit wordy, though.

My version: 1\. Don't be an ass. 2\. Anyone who mentions "Code of Conduct"
will be immediately banned.

------
opless
This is brilliant.

Especially:

Q: Why don't you care about my feelings? We are not a support group for human
emotion. We are a community that strives to focus around our topics. Anything
else takes away from that.

------
megamindbrian2
This sucks. I love it! ;)

